# Help needed for Tokyo planning



## hsintang (Jul 15, 2010)

We will be stopping by Tokyo for 5 nights in December.  I am looking for 
1) a place to stay (tried VrBO & hotels) for a family of 4; most hotel only accomade 2..
2) some ideas for what to see...
Or  
3) a land tour package (so I can just relax).

It will be great if you can forward any website or tour guide info.  Thanks

Yvette


----------



## hsintang (Jul 22, 2010)

Well...  I found some useful websites that can help folks in the future for planning Japan trips.  

http://hisexperience.jp/
http://www.tctour.co.jp/
http://www.hatobus.com/en/
http://www.supervaluetours.com/index.aspx
http://www.jtbusa.com/en/sp/s-sfo.asp


----------



## lily28 (Jul 22, 2010)

I found a 31/2 * hotel located less than 2 blocks from the shinjuku station on expedia for less than $100/night for 4/09.  Tokyo rooms tend to be pretty small. you will need 2 rooms for 4 people.  I bought the train pass along with the round trip bus transfers at the airport;  the airport shuttle dropped off and picked up at the hotel where we stayed, so it was convenient.  Round trip transfer to and from the airports were expensive and costed us about $120 for 2 (my daughter was free as she was less than 6).  You can book the trip to fuji mountain by calling one of the tours at the hotel. it was about $120 per person; it costed a little more if you returned by bullet train.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

hsintang said:


> We will be stopping by Tokyo for 5 nights in December. I am looking for
> 1) a place to stay (tried VrBO & hotels) for a family of 4; most hotel only accomade 2..
> 2) some ideas for what to see...
> Or
> ...


As Lily 28 mentioned, hotel rooms in Japan are smaller than the US. I have good luck with Hotwire and Priceline on hotel rooms. I can usually find something for less than $100, sometimes even less than $70 for a 3-star hotel. English isn't spoken well in Japan, so it would be helpful to find an English-speaking guide or know Japanese already. If all else fails, look for a college student. They will have the best English skills, although you might have to write your questions down, as written skills are more easily transferred than conversational skills in languages.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

We are looking at going to Kyoto and Tokyo next September. This website is one that I found very helpful. 

I was looking for the traditional Japanese inns called "ryokans" when I found it.

elaine


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 4, 2011)

You might try homeaway.com, they have a few Tokyo rentals.


----------



## nabila1230 (Sep 26, 2011)

any one have the list of the tokyo hotels, which is affordable
i need it and i am also going to tokyo in next month for visit
DAE Result


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 17, 2011)

CalifasGirl said:


> As Lily 28 mentioned, hotel rooms in Japan are smaller than the US. I have good luck with Hotwire and Priceline on hotel rooms. I can usually find something for less than $100, sometimes even less than $70 for a 3-star hotel. English isn't spoken well in Japan, so it would be helpful to find an English-speaking guide or know Japanese already. If all else fails, look for a college student. They will have the best English skills, although you might have to write your questions down, as written skills are more easily transferred than conversational skills in languages.



Wow, awesome suggestion - surprised at the low rate when hotels are typically $250+ per night.  Of course, it is more difficult to select location of the hotel when it is a first visit with Hotwire and Priceline. 

I made a reservation for a Marriott Courtyard for May 2012 using Reward points and added to the reservation that I wanted a rollaway bed - in case my daughter decided to join us.  Surprisingly, the hotel directly emailed me and informed me that there was a $75 per night charge for the rollaway.  That is per night mind you - not for entire the 7-night stay.   Gee, I asked the person if they provided new rollaways for guest - since the $525 charge for a week stay would certainly pay for the purchase of a new bed.  Ridicious - think we can buy one of those futons somewhere to sleep on or a sleeping bag with a dollar store air mattress under. LOL!


----------

